# Pheasant hunting options



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I will be in SLC on Saturday and I need a place to hunt. Public if you know some spots that are decent. Last year I tried out by Tooele on that east hill out of town, no birds. I also Drove up to Ogden and could not find any either. Just me and my dog if you have any suggestions. 

BTW, Private property would be nice if a guy wants to trade. I have wild turkeys that never leave the farm. I wonder if some one out there would consider a trade?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I wonder if some one out there would consider a trade?


See, that's the problem right there. Nobody in this state has Pheasants to trade with.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

not in the salt lake area, at least ones that are in shooting areas. Have you thought about the marshy stuff near Farmington bay?


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have considered the Farmington Bay area. Is there only one access road. I have bene there twice and walked down a long dike in the center. Where can you hunt pheasant there. Tell me about the other entrances.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not really all that familiar with all of the entrances, but I have seen a few phez here and there along the dikes from the North entrance. Not that you can hunt them along that dike, but I bet if you got out there further you may see a bird or two. Its just so marshy that it would be hard to cover a lot of ground. Plus there are so many other dudes out there hunting ducks that I'm sure if there was a phez in a huntable area, they would already be pushed out.


----------

